
Geologists Found a Rock That's 'Older Than Earth' - treefire86
http://gizmodo.com/geologists-found-a-rock-thats-older-than-earth-in-the-a-1751594778
======
JoeAltmaier
Most meteorites date from around the same time as this one. Its not the age
that was noteworthy. Its the tracking system and search process that found a
football-sized object somewhere in the Australian Outback that is remarkable.

